# CBR bikes



## alwyn2london (9 Mar 2011)

Hi there, 

I'm new too mountain biking and very keen to get a new bike, could someone please advise me on what bike/brands too look at. And since I don't won't to spend a fortune, what's CBR bikes like, any good???

Thanx


----------



## Moodyman (9 Mar 2011)

alwyn2london said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I'm new too mountain biking and very keen to get a new bike, could someone please advise me on what bike/brands too look at. And since I don't won't to spend a fortune, what's CBR bikes like, any good???
> 
> Thanx



Avoid at any cost. They're considered supermarket/catalogue bikes and are horrible.

Heavy with components made of cheese. You'll not ride further than your street before getting fed up.

If budget limits your options for a new bike, the consider used bike. Look for bikes like Carrera, Trek, Giant, Specialised, Revolution, etc. 

Also consider new bikes from Decathlon.


----------



## fungus (9 Mar 2011)

What sort of budget do you have in mind? don't forget extras such as shoes/pedals, helmet (if you wear one), spare innertubes, pump, multitool etc............


----------



## subaqua (9 Mar 2011)

new bikes from decathlon gets another vote here. lots of bang for ya buck.


----------



## alwyn2london (10 Mar 2011)

Thanx for all the info and suggestion, will keep that in mind.


----------



## Cheule (14 Mar 2011)

alwyn2london said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I'm new too mountain biking and very keen to get a new bike, could someone please advise me on what bike/brands too look at. And since I don't won't to spend a fortune, what's CBR bikes like, any good???
> 
> Thanx



Hi I can actually answer this as I unfortunately own one, a CBR Timberline I got cheap for £155.

If you are looking for a tank which can resist gunfire, this is your bike. Although the welds might break before then.

CBR bikes are made by Apollo, mine was made in Cameroon according to the box, which explains why the rear derailleur was affixed on the wrong side of the limit stop. Took me a while to figure out what was wrong with it. Cheap components which won't last or be in any way serviceable, mine perished quite quickly and I had to spend twice the bike's value outfitting it with decent Shimano gear all round.

In fact, before I replaced the Bottom Bracket (see related thread) the wobble on the front chainrings was so bad, the granny ring was literally cutting into the frame. :0

Still, it's running nicely now after mucho upgrading, however I still would love to get rid of the frame and get something lighter and no front-sus.

So, in a nutshell, if you're on a budget, it'll do at a pinch. If you're looking for something that will last and wasn't made using 1850's technology, look elsewhere.


----------



## Zoiders (14 Mar 2011)

CBR are not made by Apollo(Halfords) they are in fact the bargain basement wing of Claude Butler who in turn are part of the same company as Dawes.

The issue here is how cheap you are going to go, if you looked at the Claude Butler range proper you might find a perfectly usable begginers bike for £300.

My money at the moment would be for the GT Zaskar Urban Model I saw in Halfrauds, no suspension but a full 8 speed groupset and hyadraulic discs - that is far more important than having cheap suspension forks.


----------



## Cheule (14 Mar 2011)

Ah, teaches me for not double checking with my old bike manual, not Apollo....it was Falcon.


----------



## Zoiders (15 Mar 2011)

Falcons another brand from the same company, I seem to recall the Derby Group being the overall owner of Dawes/Claud Butler/Falcon etc etc.

I will have to check.


----------



## Moodyman (15 Mar 2011)

Zoiders said:


> Falcons another brand from the same company, I seem to recall the Derby Group being the overall owner of Dawes/Claud Butler/Falcon etc etc.
> 
> I will have to check.



Falcon are a British company making mostly BSOs - Saracen, CBR, Tracx adn British Eagle. They also make Claude Butler which are actually quite good, but not on par with Claude Butler when the man himself was making them - Falcon bought the name.

Dawes on the other hand, is still owned by Dawes and they're still the fine bikes they've always been - even if they're now make them abroad.


----------



## billflat12 (15 Mar 2011)

CBR was Claud Butler Racing. Did see a decent spec £500 hardtail by them about five years ago, modern CBR,s are badge engineered cheap rubbish.


----------



## Cheule (16 Mar 2011)

Which is why ill be swapping out the frame and forks on mine at the earliest convenience


----------



## Zoiders (16 Mar 2011)

Moodyman said:


> Falcon are a British company making mostly BSOs - Saracen, CBR, Tracx adn British Eagle. They also make Claude Butler which are actually quite good, but not on par with Claude Butler when the man himself was making them - Falcon bought the name.
> 
> Dawes on the other hand, is still owned by Dawes and they're still the fine bikes they've always been - even if they're now make them abroad.


Saracen are owned by Ridgeback/Madison not Falcon, as far as I know they were never owned by another company before that and they didn't make that many BSO's.

Dawes and CB/Falcon/British Eagle are still owned by the same outfit as far as I know.


----------



## Cheule (17 Mar 2011)

In a similar vein, who makes *D*BR bikes? I noticed one parked next to mine in the work's bike rack the other week and thought the names were too similar for simple coincidence.


----------



## zizou (17 Mar 2011)

DBR are Diamond Back , i think they are part of the same group that owns Raleigh


----------



## subaqua (17 Mar 2011)

zizou said:


> DBR are Diamond Back , i think they are part of the same group that owns Raleigh




yup. eldest daughter has one , 26" wheels too . it was bought in the sale reduced from 300 to 149. not bad running gear on it but fairly heavy. she can't half make it shift though when she needs to.


----------



## peterbeard (6 Nov 2015)

I own a CBR urban hybrid bought in 2009, not the greatest but robust enough, I use the bike daily for an 8 mile commute (road and canal path nothing too strenuous). I've only ever replaced the tyres when first bought for puncture resistant set and brake pads. I clean and maintain weekly and the bike is still going strong. My gearing and cables are still originals and bike still looks decent. Like anything else if you maintain it well enough it will last. It's noticeably heavier than my friends other bikes and the top speed isn't great either. If you want a decent performer for serious cycling then I'd avoid, my bike wouldn't survive even light off road cycling, however it's comfortable and robust enough for the daily jaunt to work and back.


----------



## Levo-Lon (7 Nov 2015)

Try Decathlon


----------



## gelfy666 (15 Nov 2015)

I had a Btwin Rockrider from decathlon, great bike, wish the wife hadn't make me sell it to make space for the others.


----------



## Psycolist (18 Nov 2015)

Another vote for Decathlon. If you are not proficient in cycle maintenance, I think its important to buy from a proper cycle outlet, not a garage that sells bikes, or a supermarket/department store or mail order outlet. This type of seller will almost certainly offer no after sales service, and will have had the YTS (these days known as apprentice) staff build it for you. Proper cycle shops will have trained staff that will at least put it together for you properly (for the most part) and safely (usually) and wont sell (normally) bikes that fall apart or cease to work under reasonable wear and tear. Keep an eye out for one of those brands previously mentioned, either new or second hand. Most bike shops offer previously owned bikes that they have taken in part ex, and there are an increasing number of shops selling only used bikes. Good luck in your search. Let us know how you get on


----------

